# diagrama de conexión de pic con display



## RHO (Mar 4, 2006)

Saludos

Es mi primer mensaje en el foro, soy estudiante de ingeniería mecatrónica y estoy cursando el primer nivel de electrónica.
Me gustaría saber si alguien podría mostrarme un diagrama de como conecto un pic con un display de 7 segmentos.


----------



## VoLL-Damm (Mar 5, 2006)

hola,
Tienes dos formas de hacerlo, utilizando únicamente el PIC o intercalando entre el PIC y el display un decodificador BCD 7 segmentos.

Para el primer caso necitas de 8 pines del micro (ejemplo: para el 16F84 todo el PORT B). Ten en cuenta que el display está formado por leds, por lo que tendrás que utilizar resistencias.

Para el segundo caso, con ta sólo 4 pines tendrás suficiente.

Supongo el el primer caso es el que buscas, espero haberte sido de ayuda, SALUT!!


----------

